# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  VICHY DERCOS NEOGENIC opinie ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś może wyprobował kuracje ktora tak ostro reklamuja teraz w TV ?  warto wydać na to kase czy nie dziala tak samo jak inne ? :/

----------


## Jedzpij_pl

Od znajomych wiem, iż linia Dercos jest bardzo dobra. Korzystnie wpływa na różnorakie problemy z włosami. Jeśli jednak chodzi o produkt Noegenic, to w  tym miejscu są już pewne rozbieżności. Produkt bardziej stymuluje porost włosów, pojawiają się tzw. "baby hair". Jeśli chodzi o wypadanie starszych włosów, opinie są już bardziej podzielone. Niektórym pomaga lepiej, innym gorzej.

----------


## flaga

też jak dotąd słyszałam same pozytywy na temat, ale pewnie jak ktoś już tak się wykosztował to złego słowa nie powie, bo wyszłoby na to, że wydał te pieniądze na darmo :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kończę właśnie drugie opakowanie i niestety nic. Efektów brak, włosy wypadają jak wypadały, nowych ani sladu. Gdy skończę całą kurację,napiszę o ile będzie o czym pisać. Jak do tej pory jestem strasznie rozczarowana bo kuracja b.droga.
I.

----------


## EdmundTerapia

Nie widzę poprawy u siebie. Więcej nie kupię, na pewno!

----------


## asiamach

Ja też nie jestem zadowolona :/

----------


## artktos

Promocja: "Poznaj skuteczność pełnej kuracji" czy jakoś tak. Skorzystałem, wydałem ponad 600 zł, wysłałem fotki paragonów, kody promocyjne, przez dwa miesiące wcierałem to coś we włosy. Efektu nie widzę. Nie dostałem nawet złamanego e-maila z informacją, że biorę udział w promocji. Oczywiście promocyjnego opakowania na kolejny miesiąc też nie zobaczyłem.
Jakaś dziwna firma. Można u nich zbierać punkty promocyjne pod warunkiem wysłania kodów kreskowych z opakowań... pocztą. Jak w XIX wieku :-o. Dla mnie naciąganie, porażka i strata pieniędzy. Nie polecam.

----------


## adamtomas

Moja partnerka miała i korzystała i też raczej była niezadowolona, biorąc pod uwagę jednak dość wysoką cenę tej kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Świetny produkt, ale po zakończeniu kuracji, włosy znowu szybko zaczynają wypadać. Działa jeśli się go stosuje. Efekty widoczne szybko. Włosy przestają wypadać i odrastają nowe. 2  miesiące po zakończeniu 3-miesiecznej kuracji, znowu problem wypadania włosów zaczyna sie pojawiać  :Frown: . Kuracja dla osób z grubym portfelem.

----------


## Paulina23

Kupiłam w nadzieji , na powrót moich grubych pieknych włosów i niestety po 2 opakowaniach porażka , zero efektów . Za tą samą cene radzę iść Wam wszystkim , na mezoterapię głowy do dermatologa . Na pewno , zdziała więcej niż "magiczne ampułki" . Dlatego jeśli ktoś to czyta , radzę nie kupuj i nie marnuj pieniędzy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie ma jak sposób na okradanie naiwnych ludzi i to zgodnie z prawem ! 4 miesiace, bez skutku, i proszę mi nie mówić, że wyrasta meszek, to jest bzdura, a to dlatego gdyż ten meszek jest niezależnie od tego czy sie stosuje coś czy nie  :Smile: 

polecam naiwnym ale i pewnie tym co nie mają robić z pieniędzmi, wtedy warto !

----------


## _agata

VICHY DERCOS NEOGENIC testuję od tygodnia, stosuję zaraz po przyjściu z pracy (ponieważ włosy szybciej się przetłuszczają) a resztkę ampułki rano po myciu włosów na miejsca gdzie mam najmniej włosów - zakola  :Stick Out Tongue:  i na tym etapie mogę stwierdzić:
1. Włosy nie wypadają jak szalone, owszem wypadają jeszcze ale nie garściami tylko pojedynczo
2. Bardzo łatwa aplikacja i przyjemny zapach

VICHY DERCOS NEOGENIC na tym etapie wart jest swojej ceny, wcześniej łykałam dość drogi suplement diety Merz Spezial (2x dzienie) i nie pomogła nawet 60 dniowa kuracja która kosztowała ok 90zł.. a Tu po 1 tygodniu stosowania SĄ EFEKTY!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety musze napisać ze produkt jest do niczego. Żadnych efektów obiecanych nie ma a poza tym firma po zakupie dwóch opakowań (koszt -738 zł), w aptece obiecuje drugie opakowanie gratis.co jest prawda , po zarejestrowaniu na stronie vichy mieliśmy bardzo szybki i dobry kontakt ze sobą. Ale jak już skończyłam opakowania i żadnego efektu nie zauważyłam  , napisałam do firmy z żalem i z wieloma pytaniami względem reklamacji , ale niestety , odpowiedzi brak już od miesiąca.
Także kupe kasy wtopiłam choć uwierzyłam ,bo tez słyszałam różne opinie , ale zaufałam im. Piszę to dla naiwnych  z przestrogą. Nie wydawajcie tylu pieniędzy na tej konkretny produkt. VICHY DERCOS NEOGENIC-TO JEST KLOPS.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!

Z problemem łysienia walczę od 20 lat . Do dnia dzisiejszego nie było bardziej sprawdzonego preparatu od Minoxidilu (Loxon) . Wadą jest to że trzeba myć głowę codziennie by oczyścić z łoju ,który dusi cebulki a potem wcierać ten preparat codziennie w głowę . Gdy go odstawiam na 2-3 mce widzę ,że włosy zaczynają mi się przerzedzać i nie pomagają tu szampony typu DX2 czy Dercos z Aminexilem . Trzeba żmudnie codziennie wcierać ten płyn. Obed=cnie na rynku pojawił się Neogenic z tego co wiem działa na komórki macierzyste cebulek włosa . Polega to na tym,że po t miesiącach kuracji powinny się pojawić włosy w miejscach gdzie już było duże przerzedzenie . Z praktyki wiem ,że włos który wypadł przechodzi w fazę uśpienia i wyrasta dopiero po 4 miesiącach po regeneracji cebulki . Więc według mojej opinii widoczne efekty można zobaczyć nie wcześniej niż za 4 miesiące . Ja zacznę tą kurację Neogenic na 3 miesiące a potem przejdę na podtrzymanie Loxonem .

----------


## bunia_monia

Moja prawie trzy miesięczna przygoda z Vichy Dercos Neogenic, w roli ambasadorki Streetcom, dobiega końca. Czas więc na małe podsumowanie. 

Moje pierwsze wrażenie jak najbardziej pozytywne: ładne opakowanie, przyjemny zapach, dość intensywny, aczkolwiek nie drażniący, aplikator ułatwiający stosowanie i pełniący jednocześnie funkcje masażera oraz nietłusta i nieklejąca konsystencja. Wszystko to sprawiło wrażenie luksusowego i dobrego jakościowo produktu. Starałam się jednak podejść do testów z rezerwa i nie sugerować się ani marką ani wyglądem. Tak aby moje odczucia i zauważone efekty były prawdziwe a opinia wiarygodna. Było zatem analizowanie, codzienne przyglądanie się skórze głowy i mnóstwo zdjęć... 

Miałam obawy czy aplikator, który wydawał się być bardzo delikatny wytrzyma stosowanie i czy spełni swoje zadanie. Oczywiście okazały się być nieuzasadnione. Aplikator (z pierwszego opakowania) wytrzymał nie tylko pierwsze opakowanie ale i drugie, i trzecie już prawie jest na finiszu. Nie wiem jak bardzo musiałabym się starać, żeby go połamać. Jego stosowanie nie sprawia większych problemów. Wystarczy włożyć w aplikator ampułkę, mocniej docisnąć i za pomocą dozownika rozprowadzić na całej skórze głowy. Owszem zdarzyły mi się sytuacje, w których ciężko było mi przebić ampułkę  i po przebiciu płyn nie chciał z niej wylecieć ale było ich może ze trzy na ponad dwa miesiące stosowania. Płynu w ampułce jest wystarczająco dużo na jedną aplikację. Powiedziałabym nawet, że chyba jednak zbyt dużo gdyż po zastosowaniu całego płynu z ampułki zdarzały mi się sytuacje, w których włosy były lekko przetłuszczone. Dodatkowo podczas rozprowadzania preparatu należy wykonywać masaż skóry głowy. Dzięki niemu skóra głowy staje się lepiej ukrwiona i dotleniona. Preparat lepiej się też wchłania i odżywia cebulki włosów. Masaż sprawia, że kuracja jest przyjemną częścią dnia a dodatkowy efekt w postaci uniesionych u nasady włosów (wydaje się jakby ich było więcej) powoduje, że chce się do niej wracać. Po jej zastosowaniu stylizacja włosów staje się dużo łatwiejsza. Na widoczne efekty, w postaci nowych malutkich włosów, trzeba było niestety trochę poczekać ale było warto. Najbardziej wyczekiwane i najbardziej widoczne to te na linii czoła i na skroni. Nie jest ich rewelacyjnie dużo ale dla osób takich jak Ja każdy dodatkowy włos się liczy.

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Tutaj jak wszędzie opinie są podzielne,ja osobiście nie miałam z nim styczności jednak z tego co widzę to jest dosyć drogi,a przecież nikt nie zapłaci za samo ładne opakowanie czy zapach,najważniejsze jest to aby był skuteczny i przynosił efekty.

----------


## mysia

dercos owszem działa pojawil mi się meszek wlosow tam gdzie ich nie było ale to nie żadnen cudowny lek jest wiele innych preparatow na rynku które tez to potrafią a sa o wiele tansze mysle ze firma wzbogaca się na takich ludziach jak my cena produktu bardzo wysoka a z ta promocja o pudelko gratis lub inny produkt to sciema na maksa żeby klienta przyciagnac zbierałam kody wysylalam i ani kremu gratis

----------


## rosalinda

Moja przyjaciółka stosowała nie dawno, ale nie wiem czy trzy miesiące czy więcej. U niej efekty były świetne, miała na prawdę rzadkie włosy to był jej największy kompleks. Teraz te nowe włosy mają z 10 cm i to trochę śmiesznie wygląda bo jest taki skok pomiędzy tym co narosło a tym co było, ale jak wyrówna jak te nowe podrosną jeszcze trochę, będzie super. Sama się zastanawiam czy nie spróbować bo też przydałoby zagęścić czuprynkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dercos Neogenic zakupiłam dla mojej 86 letniej mamy, która po przejściach prawie zupełnie straciła włosy z przodu głowy ( męska łysina ) i jestem zdumiona efektem kuracji. Mama zawsze miała delikatne włosy, więc nie wyrosła jej przysłowiowa " gęsta szopa", ale po łysince nie ma już śladu, a włosy przestały wypadać. Polecam jako skuteczny środek.

----------


## martex

Moja recenzja jeśli chodzi o wspominane ampułki jest bardzo pozytywna, bo widziałam rzeczywisty efekt nowo wyrastających włosów - widoczne najpierw jako rodzaj meszku. Efekt uzależniony jest od indywidualnych predyspozycji i fizjologii organizmu, i to stanowi o tym jak długo kuracja powinna być stosowana. Same ampułki wygodne w aplikacji. Osoby którym włosy się przerzedzają zdecydowanie powinny spróbować zainwestować w ten kosmetyk.

----------


## mamusianatusi

U mnie się świetnie sprawdziły ampułki i szampon z tej samej serii. Stosuję już ponad dwa miesiące (pełna kuracja ma trwać trzy miesiące) i widzę efekty. Włosy nie wypadają mi już garściami jak wcześniej i pojawia się mnóstwo nowych włosków, szczególnie na czole, na granicy włosów jest to bardzo widoczne. Kuracja jest łatwa w użyciu, może cena jest dość wysoka, ale naprawdę działa, więc nie ma to dla mnie znaczenia  :Wink:  Polecam, bo warto  :Smile:

----------


## rosalinda

To jest świetny produkt. Myślałam, że nakładanie, oraz wymóg systematyczności będą jakoś przeszkadzały, ale nie. Samo nakładanie jest bardzo przyjemne, taka chwila relaksu co wieczór. aplikuje się szybko i sprawnie, po wmasowaniu czuje się takie przyjemne ciepełko, po kilku dniach widać, że włosy są w lepszym stanie mniej więcej po dwóch miesiącach widać sporo małych narośniętych włosków, które sobie sterczą w każdą stronę :P Moim zdaniem produkt warty polecenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktoś może wyprobował kuracje ktora tak ostro reklamuja teraz w TV ?  warto wydać na to kase czy nie dziala tak samo jak inne ? :/


Mój tata używał ten produkt. Wydał na 3 miesięczną kuracje około 1 000 PLN. Opakowanie zawiera 28 sztuk  i kosztuje +/- 320 PLN. Przyniosło rezultat, ale nie jakiś skrajny efekt z którego po wydaniu tyle kasy byłby zadowolony. 
Włosy które wyrosły tzw. baby hair po zakończeniu kuracji po prostu się "wytarły". Później postanowił zainwestować w jakąś nowość Hair Medic - 150 ml 397 PLN. Jemu starczyło to na 8 miesięcy - stosował miejscowo. po 3 miesiącach znów zaczęły pojawiać się baby hair, ale tym razem kuracja była dłuższa i wyrosłe włosy zdążyły " dojrzeć". Żeby kontynuować kurację VICHY musiał by wydać drugie 1000 PLN, a Hair Medic miał całą kuracje i to w o ile mniejszych pieniążkach. Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Ala ToJA

Cena odstrasza. Dlatego pierwszą serię Neogenic zastosowałam zachęcona reklamą trzeciego opakowania gratis.
Po zakupie dwóch opakowań natychmiast zastosowałam wszystkie wskazówki warunków promocji, żeby otrzymać trzecie opakowanie.
Zgodnie z obietnicą reklamy promocji trzecie opakowanie otrzymałam pocztą bezpłatnie (zanim skończyłam drugie opakowanie).
Podsumowując. Włosy wypadały mi strrrasznie. Byłam więc zdesperowana. Brałam drogie suplementy diety, które kiedyś mi się sprawdziły. Ale nie tym razem.
Neogenic mi pomógł. Mam cienkie włosy, codziennie rano myję je i czeszę, więc wcieranie ampułki preparatu na świeżo umytą głowę nie stanowi problemu. Nie twierdzę, żę wyrosła mi bujna czupryna. Ale zdecydowanie włosy przestały wypadać. Dlatego przedłużyłam kurację do pół roku . 
Myślę, że opłacało się. Efekt jest dla mnie zadawalający. Nic nie pomagała stylizacja włosów, prześwity zaczynały mnie przerażać, zaczynały tworzyć puste przastrzenie. Po kuracji zdecydowanie jakby zarosły.
Obecnie nie wysilam się przy układaniu włosów. Fryzjerka też zauważyła, że mam więcej włosów i nie boję sie farbowania, które zawsze osłabiało moją czyprynę. Dzisiaj siadłam przed kompa, żęby kupić NEOGENIC. Sądzę, że dwie serie, o ile wylukam korzystną oferę.
Zyczę wszystkim powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zużyłam 3 opakowania i zero efektów! Nigdy więcej tego nie kupię. Nie zastosuję nawet, jakby dawali za darmo! Wierzyłam w firmę Vichy i strasznie się na nich zawiodłam!

----------


## herbaciarka

Mój szwagier robił kurację właśnie neogeniciem, u niego był dość mocno widoczny efekt, tym bardziej że zrobiły mu się dość spore te zakola. Teraz są zdecydowanie mniejsze. Minęło w sumie coś koło miesiąca jak nie już 2 od zakończenia kuracji i nie ma jakiś przetarć.

----------


## Sandy

Ja  akurat nie mam potrzeby, ale koleżanka robiła tę kurację i naprawdę widać u niej poprawę. Z tego co wiem ważna jest regularność stosowania. Jak ktoś raz smaruje a raz nie, to trudno się dziwić, że nie ma efektu.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

A mozesz napisać tak z czystej ciekawości ile kosztowała ja ta kuracja? Pytam bo znajoma również chciałby się zapisać wiec warto wcześniej poznać szczegóły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję dopiero   czwarty dzień  zawsze po umyciu włosów  szamponem z  tej serii  póki co czekam na efekty  w tej chwili wydaje mi się że wypadło mi mniej włosów niż  zwykle. Cena jest zbyt wysoka za szampon i    28 wcierek zapłaciłam prawie 100 euro. Co sądzicie o zastosowaniu odrobinę na brwi?

----------


## RobertP

Wszedłem na forum aby dowiedzieć się czy dobry ten produkt czy nie. I czytając - zaczynam czuć lisa w kurniku  Na początku kiepskie opisy - że, produkt źle działa, a zaraz wszystkie kolejne wpisy to super oh i ah. Czyżby ktoś specjalnie dodaje takie wpisy - zwiększając sprzedaż ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszedłem na forum aby dowiedzieć się czy dobry ten produkt czy nie. I czytając - zaczynam czuć lisa w kurniku  Na początku kiepskie opisy - że, produkt źle działa, a zaraz wszystkie kolejne wpisy to super oh i ah. Czyżby ktoś specjalnie dodaje takie wpisy - zwiększając sprzedaż ?


:-)
faktycznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to samo chcialem napisać, w pewnym momencie pojawili sie funi  :Smile:

----------


## fikusowa

Ja powiem szczerze, że zaczynam wątpić w te wszystkie cuda i chyba po prostu wybiorę się do trychologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jako osoba w pełni zadowolona, nie mogłam się właśnie nadziwić tymi wpisami początkowymi...Stosowałam już najróżniejsze rzeczy (łącznie z serią Aminexil Vichy)  i tylko Vichy Neogenic mi pomógł...Zarosły mi wszystkie łyse ścieżki. Mam wypadanie na tle hormonalnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak widać, na temat tego specyfiku są podzielone opinie i  wcale się nie dziwię. Powiem tak: działa, ale nie na każdego. Ja również miałam problem z wypadaniem włosów, wypadały dosłownie garściami, stosowałam różne specyfiki i nic. Na szczęście zdecydowałam się na  VICHY DERCOS NEOGENIC. Na mnie podziałał, teraz wypada mi kilka / kilkanaście włosów dziennie.
Po jakimś czasie mojej córce (23 lata) również zaczęły wypadać włosy. Mając pozytywne doświadczenie z Dercos od razu zakupiłam dla niej pełną kurację (jednocześnie z Biotebalem, który sama również wcześniej stosowałam) i.... zero efektów, po trzymiesięcznej kuracji włosy nadal wypadają.
Nie wiem dlaczego tak się dzieje... Teraz wybieram się z nią do trychologa, bo strasznie przerzedziły się jej włosy...
Jeśli chodzi o mnie, jestem bardzo zadowolona, dla utrwalenie efektów mam zamiar powtórzyć kurację.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Pamiętajmy,że każda z nas ma inny rodzaj cery,skóry i nic dziwnego że opinii będą tutaj podzielone. Vichy ma generalnie dosyć dobre i sprawdzone kosmetyki o pewnym składzie.

----------


## Pati71531

]
Witam, swoją kuracje zaczęłam jakieś 1,5 miesiąca temu i powiem szczerze,że nie spodziewałam się takich rezultatów. Juz teraz mam baby hair a dopiero co zaczęłam 2 opakowanie Vichy Neogenic ( ponieważ mam 28+14 gratis.  Polecam każdemu. Miałam problem bo wypadały mi włosy. Kupiłam szampon ziołowy Bioxine, który już po paru dniach zaczął działać, jeszcze odżywki z biovax (jedna ok 2 zł)  na poprawienie stanu włosów i jestem naprawdę zadowolona.

----------


## Pati71531

Tez w to nie wierzyłam. Namówił mnie chłopak który zakupił bez mojej wiedzy pierwsze opakowanie,wiec juz jak było to czemu by nie spróbować. Efekty już widzę po niecałych 2 opakowaniach.

----------

